# How long does a tank of propane last?



## drb111 (Feb 24, 2008)

I plan on seasoning my new Great Outdoors Smokey Mtn series today. Was curious for you guys with this smoker or another propane smoker...how long does a tank of propane last typically? 

Great site....thanks for the help!


----------



## got smoke (Feb 24, 2008)

i have a thirty pounder hooked up to mine and all together i have smoked 30 hrs and still have a half of a tank left so it will last awhile because you are at lower temps you use less gas imo.


----------



## kookie (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to the site drb111......Interduce yourself in roll call, so we can all get to know you............Glad your here.........


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 24, 2008)

Till it runs out!                             Sorry, couldn't resist.  Don't know for sure, been awhile since I did a gas burner.  I would think several cooks anyway.  I had a 100 pounder on my big 200 pound ss smoker, used to get about 10 plus cooks out of that in the winter, more in the summer, course, that's a mighty big smoker.  

You might weigh your cylinder, do your average cook, record how long that was then weigh your cylinder again.  That would give you a rough idea of how long it will last.  Good luck!


----------



## lcruzen (Feb 24, 2008)

With my GOSM I have a 20# tank and usually get 4-6 smokes out of it depending on how long the smoke is of course.


----------



## monty (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard, drb111!

I really love travcoman45's answer! It really brings us to a certain point.

While some folks will argue this there really is no way to tell how much is in a tank unless it is weighed. Usually the tare weight of a 20# tank is 19 pounds and at full it should weigh around 39 to 40 pounds. All the neat little devices start to tell you that your tank is low way too late to be truly effective.

As you will note on my signature I have the 36" Big Block GOSM and I usually get four good smokes from a 20# tank depending on ambient air temp and the load in the cabinet.

There is only one true and failsafe method for making sure you do not run outta gas at the wrong time and that is to keep a spare tank.

This question does seem to surface on a fairly regular basis and I will always chime in with the same answer....Spare Tank, Spare Tank, Spare Tank!

I have three 20# tanks for my various equipment and four forty pounders. Two of the forties are linked to my kitchen stove via an auto switch regulator, one is on the GOSM and the other is a spare for wherever it is called for first. I will not be without gas!

Again welcome and take the worry out of gas runout..Get a spare!

Cheers!


----------



## drb111 (Feb 24, 2008)

excellent advice...thanks for the tips.  I'm not too concerned about running out, because I can always just grab the one on the grill if GOSM tank runs out.  Was more curious how many "smokes" you get from the standard 20# tank, and it seems that 4-6 is the answer!  

Thanks


----------



## sparky30_06 (Feb 24, 2008)

I was able to fix the running out of gas problem.  I just tapped into the line from the 500 lbs tank that feeds my garage heater and the gas company keeps that tank full, the grill and now the smoker never runs out.


----------

